# Found pigeon with 2 leg bands



## 2gshep (Sep 25, 2014)

I live in San Juan Capistrano, Ca. A pigeon has been at my home for 2 days, it has 2 leg bands and is friendly. It is drinking water and have given it finch seed.
Is there a number to call so someone could tell me where to take it.

One leg band is dk. Green and the other is white.

Green band reads BR9

White band reads VBC258U 2014


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm in Lake Forest, and you are welcome to bring the pigeon to me. I will be happy to care for it and try to locate the owner. Feel free to call me 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## 2gshep (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you Terry! 

As of last night the pigeon flew away and has not returned. I had been feeding it along with fresh water, and it was very tame. It would fly up to me, but I guess it just needed nutrition for a few days and hopefully it is flying back to where it was suppose to go.

Thanks again!!

P.s. If it returns I will definitely be calling you!


----------

